# British Ever Ready lamp, large size with 481 battery.



## Exide (Dec 5, 2011)

This lamp is identical to the Hellessens make one i have only this time its stamped Ever Ready, it has a large cage for the battery which came with it. I rebuilt the battery an its four half volt using twelve D cells in four rows of three then the rows are joined in para to make it last longer. the switch is simple as is the lamp which is now fully working.







A look inside the battery after taking it apart.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice light, how old is it ?.

Great that you got it working again, i am going to have to start collecting some of the older ones they look fantastic.


----------



## Exide (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure of age but the battery is 1960s possibly early 70s but the lamp could be 30s or 40s looking at the logo on it, Its a shame i dont have a Ever Ready guide book from that era to be sure of age, These lamps were also used by the Military on the side of tanks, well the Hellessens ones were. I replaced the power cords because someone had put plastic wire on instead, the original was braded cord. This is new braded cord with a rubber inner. Without the battery the lamp would not look right as this makes up the bulk of the item. The lamp part slides out at the front so this needed very little work an was easy to get going again, i used very fine wire wool to shine up the lamp. The battery i took apart an rebuilt using a three AA cells in a holder, here is what was inside when i took the battery apart. It was messy.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 29, 2011)

that's cool!


----------

